# Forth Valley - What happens next?



## Live Laugh Love Dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I have my next appointment at the end of the month with Dr McQueen.  I have had 6rounds of 50mg of Clomid with no bfp   not sure what will happen now at the appointment and afterwards?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
x


----------



## MrsPepperpot (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi! 

I'm also from forth valley area although my circumstances are slightly different from your own.

I'm currently waiting ICSI. Dr McQueen ruled out any possibility of a BFP through drugs so I've been referred to Ninewells hospital in Dundee. 

Perhaps you'd be best to ask in the "northern Scotland" section of this forum as someone else may have experienced something similar under Dr McQueen.

Sorry I couldn't be more help. Good luck on your next appt  xxx


----------



## Live Laugh Love Dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Mrs B   Thank you for your reply.  D-Day is on Wed, so will hopefully have an answer then.  
x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Has he discussed you being referred for IVF?

My local hospital is FV but Ive been having treatment at GRI, will GRI or Ninewells be your nearest fertility hospital?

Good luck


----------



## MrsPepperpot (Oct 10, 2012)

Live Laugh Love Dream said:


> Hi Mrs B  Thank you for your reply. D-Day is on Wed, so will hopefully have an answer then.
> x


Good luck! Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Live Laugh Love Dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Mrs B  

Next step is referral to Ninewells   really hoped it wouldn't come to that, but needs must! Does anyone know how long it takes for you to get an appointment, I was told it would be well into the new year   They suggested that as we may still have another 18months on ivf waiting list that we may want to consider going privately! I am so disheartned after this appointment, feel the appt was a complete waste and that I really don't know if I can continue on this journey  

x


----------



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,
We were also referred by Dr McQueen to Ninewells and I have to say once you're in the system up at Ninewells they are absolutely great!
We waited about 8 weeks for our first appointment and saw our consultant (Dr Kay) for the first time in December 2010. The unit in Ninewells was undergoing a refurbishment so our treatment was delayed whilst the unit closed in the summer of 2011 so we were very unlucky. We had decided from the start to pay for our first cycle ourselves as the waiting time at that point for patients referred from Forth Valley was almost 4 years (I just couldn't wait any longer). To reduce the cost of the treatment (we had icsi) we agreed to take part in the egg sharing scheme but after 2 ladies refused the offer of my eggs I gave up and just paid the full amount (as waiting for couples to decide whether they wanted to take my eggs delayed us by a further 3 months). We started our treatment in May 2012 and hit it lucky first time with a BFP in June, expecting our first baby in February which we never thought in a million years was going to happen.

The website for ACU in Ninewells is quite interesting, not sure if you've ever seen it? http://www.acudundee.org/
We found the patient information evening that they encourage patients to go to very interesting, it was staff from ACU doing presentations, the presentation from Philip the embryologist was really good!

I really just wanted to reply to your post to encourage you to stick with it, staff up at Ninewells are brilliant, don't give up on your dream as hard as it may seem to continue with it sometimes it really is worth sticking with. We've been through some very low points over the past 2 years and now we're just so glad we stuck with it!

Best of luck
Nicolaxx


----------



## Live Laugh Love Dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Nicola

Thank you for your reply.  Fingers crossed we get an appointment soon! So happy that you got your longerd for BFP   I'll have a wee look at their website.

x


----------

